# What is this bird



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

What is the bird in the 3rd photo. I originally thought the last bird was a young Bunting. Not so sure now. Has the head color of a Bunting but the wrong color beak. All photos were taken at the Guadalupe River State Park. 

1. Painted Bunting
2. Cardinal
3. ?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

He has a leg band.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cardinal


----------

